# February update from the 2012 Bob White Invitational



## vishalshukla (Feb 5, 2012)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]For those of you who have not seen the latest newsletter for the Bob White Invitational, you can see it here: 

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...SG3ae2SE5aYIZ1WJdJ3T6eRPxQnmsdX8q-x1N_0CNNA== 

Check out some of our upcoming events, see our list of auction items and see the other updates. 

We have added the ability to share the newsletter on social networks,  including Facebook. Share the newsletter and help spread the word! 

For the kids, 
Vishal[/FONT]


----------

